# What camera is this...



## dang10 (Dec 25, 2016)

was searching the web and might seem insignificant or a waste of time, but i saw part of a camera body and it just caught my attention. Hope someone might have an idea to what camera this might be (or something close) the camera is the one on the top left.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 25, 2016)

it looks like a sony a7ii. hard to say for sure from such a small picture. its most likely a mirrorless.


----------



## dang10 (Dec 25, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> it looks like a sony a7ii. hard to say for sure from such a small picture. its most likely a mirrorless.


well i've used a7ii and a7s ii before and know this body isnt any of these. Yeah, I do apologize for being such a small image, but zooming into the page wouldnt help. What caught my attention was the button layout on the top. I see a record button (has red dot) slightly behind the shutter button


----------



## encom_ (Dec 25, 2016)

A quick search on mirrorless makes me think it's an Olympus OM-D EM-1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, Oly.


----------



## dang10 (Dec 25, 2016)

encom_ said:


> A quick search on mirrorless makes me think it's an Olympus OM-D EM-1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!! yeah it is that one. A millions thanks


----------

